# Rockshaft seals on Ford 1720



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

How hard is it to replace them and above all how $$$$$$
I just replaced the seal on my power steering cylinder. Ford wanted $129.00 for a so called reseal kit. I bought what I needed individually by mailoprder from hydraulics supply places for a total of $11.00 not counting shipping charges. Now I see my three point will lower to the ground within about 4 or 5 moinutes of shutting off the engine. PLus it doe snot seem like it lifts as high sa it once did, so I suspect the ropckshaft seals are leaking. 

Any info on how to do it and what they cost? What has to be pulled off to gain access to them? 

Any info or help is greatly appreciated.


----------

